# Help on website



## Mahir (15/1/17)

Hi. Which skin is this? I don't want to order the wrong dna166


----------



## Sir Vape (15/1/17)

Hey @Mahir its the Grey Elephant Skin with Dark Wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

